# 2017 morel season has begun in Cambria county



## cableguy726




----------



## cableguy726

cableguy726 said:


> View attachment 188
> View attachment 189
> View attachment 188


----------



## Helena

Found some in Cambria Co as well.


----------



## cableguy726

Helena said:


> Found some in Cambria Co as well.


What town you near


----------



## Helena

cableguy726 said:


> What town you near


 Not too far from Ebensburg


----------



## cableguy726

Helena said:


> Not too far from Ebensburg


Found mine near patton


----------



## cableguy726




----------



## Beatnik88

I could use some guidance hunting blacks if possible. Have my own spot for blondes yet I seem to be clueless hunting the earlies.


----------

